# Shaft Removal question



## JimDawson (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a Bridgeport clone.  Looks exactly like a standard 2J head.  I am trying to remove the quill feed speed selector shaft shown in picture 1.  I have removed both top and bottom bushing set screws.  It looks like it should come out the top, bushings and all.  I tried to drive it out, but I can't get it to budge.  The goal is to remove the up/down selector shaft.


Any ideas?


----------



## xalky (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Guys. I deleted all the "bad link" posts so that JimDawson can get an answer to his question at hand.

Jim I don't have the answer for you on the shaft. I can't remember who it was but,Somebody here has the Bridgeport Rebuild Manual, that might be able to help you with the disassembly of your clone. Most of the clones are almost interchangeable in most respects with genuine bridgeports.

Heres a link to purchase the Bridgeport Rebuild Manual: http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/site/1478157/product/BRM-2J


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 16, 2014)

Drive the upmost bronze bearing up and out first. Then drive up from the bottom of the shaft. Sounds easier than it is, but it does work.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 16, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> Drive the upmost bronze bearing up and out first. Then drive up from the bottom of the shaft. Sounds easier than it is, but it does work.


 
That worked!! Thank you.  The top bushing came out pretty easy.  The bottom bushing was pretty tight so it took a bit bigger hammer.  I did screw up the bevel gear a bit , but that's OK, I won't be using it with my Z-axis CNC conversion anyway.  Goal achieved, now it's out of my way.


PS.  My web server seems to be working OK now, must have been the storms on the east coast.


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 17, 2014)

Cool, I for one look forward to video of your machine dancing all by itself. Sounds a bit lonely, but impressive nonetheless.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 17, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> Cool, I for one look forward to video of your machine dancing all by itself. Sounds a bit lonely, but impressive nonetheless.



I agree that it is impressive when machines dance alone or together, but it's really best to shut them off quickly before they fall over and hurt themselves.  It may seem mean to bolt them down but it's for their own good.


----------

